# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Post Baptem : BX Tuning the rogue like!

## BourrinDesBois

Salut, la chaine bien connu de jeux vidéo GGG (Gros Gol Gaming) m'ont interviewez pour une vidéo test de mon jeu, je ne pouvais le passer sous silence!

----------

